# Subcontracting Fire Protection



## conarb (Apr 7, 2011)

Is the solution to the gross costs of fire protection the subcontracting of the labor to non-union states independent contractors?



			
				San Francisco Examiner said:
			
		

> A Florida firm's bid nearly halves the firefighting costs for San Carlos.               The city has been looking for a cheaper way to provide  fire services and the proposal from Palm Beach Gardens-based Wackenhut  Services promises savings while doing a better job than the San Carlos  department.
> 
> San Carlos spends just over $7 million a year for fire  services it jointly provides with Belmont. Belmont refused to pay higher  costs, so San Carlos will go its own way in October.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coug Dad (Apr 7, 2011)

The Federal Government has privatized much of its fire fighting forces, both structural and air side, for many years.


----------



## permitguy (Apr 7, 2011)

As I'm sure we all know, the low bidder always does the best job.

Seriously, the full article states the cost savings will likely come from having fewer staff working more hours (72 hrs/week instead of 56 hrs/week).  Between the schedule and getting paid less, I wonder if this move will affect quality?  This business isn't all about coverage.  Either way, it is fiscally responsible for the city council to weigh all their options and make the decision that is in the best interest of their community.  I do hope they give the existing department an opportunity to match the bid before taking it private and laying all of them off.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 7, 2011)

Wackers have the majority of the Govt. contracts and we knew of them very well down south in Palm Beach County. Hummmmm all of their proposals never flew down there because their figures were very mis-leading in actuality............this was from 1985 - 1995 however.

Permit,

As many know and like the video related to Wackers and San Carlos said......"we didn't have a fire". I've worked with private sector medical service providers and the bottom line is quality customer service is indeed effected but you know the "suites" don't care untill they have to call 911 and the closest bus is 45 min. out covering for someone else. Hope the bashers live close to an open department because karma is a mother


----------



## FredK (Apr 7, 2011)

Guess this idea didn't work out.

http://drupal.sfexaminer.com/local/bay-area/2011/01/fire-services-consolidation-would-cut-costs-peninsula



> .....The idea for regionalized fire services comes as San Carlos plans to disband its joint department with Belmont in October amid a dispute between the cities about how to share the costs. The new agency could include Redwood City, San Carlos, Belmont and Foster City..........Read more at the San Francisco Examiner: http://drupal.sfexaminer.com/local/bay-area/2011/01/fire-services-consolidation-would-cut-costs-peninsula#ixzz1Is6Wrc00


----------



## conarb (Apr 7, 2011)

No Fred, check the dates, my latest post above was from 4/5/2011, you have linked an article from 1/12/2011, I reported on that earlier, but they are going further now to reduce costs.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 7, 2011)

From the information I've read I believe both proposals (Wackers and Redwood City) will be reviewed by the committee and recommendations will be made by April 18th, if I recall correctly.


----------

